# [SOLVED] Call of Duty Black Ops, PC and PS3



## nycandyb (Nov 14, 2010)

Over the last two years one of my sons has been playing PS3 online while the other plays games on is computer, also online. It worked fine until we bought Call of Duty Black Ops for the PC. Now, when one is playing Black Ops on the PC online, the other can connect to the internet with his PS3 but he can't join any games, whether it's the PS3 version of Black Ops (also just bought) or other games such as Call of Duty - Modern Warfare, World at War, or Modern Warfare II. To join a game on the PS3 Black Ops has to be stopped on the PC. Once it's started again, the PS3 eventually stops responding.

There's no problem to play on the PS3 online when on the PC Call of Duty Modern Warfare is being played.

The PC is a new Sony Vaio (i5-560M CPU and nVidia GeForce GT 425M GPU) but had the same problem when Black Ops was being run on a Mac Book Pro 13 (bought the Sony because Black Ops didn't run well on the Mac). I have a Belkin (MIMO) N Wireless Router and my internet connection is a cable modem with a top download speed of 20 MBPS.

Any ideas? Do I need to have the PC and the PS3 connected to different routers? Could the problem be in the cable modem itself, which means two routers may not solve it?

Thanks!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Call of Duty Black Ops, PC and PS3*

Hey mate, Welcome to TSF.

It sounds to me that it another one of the new-game bugs which may not have been found out yet.

I would recommend that you try contacting Treyarch to see if they know of the problem and if they have any solution yet (or are planning to patch it anytime soon).

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## nycandyb (Nov 14, 2010)

*Re: Call of Duty Black Ops, PC and PS3*

Tried putting the PS3 in the DMZ but that didn't work. Since I get two IP addresses from my ISP I put a switch in front of the router and have the PS3 connected directly to my cable modem in parallel with the router. Each one gets its own IP address from my ISP and I no longer have the problem. The router serves all the PC's in the house, including the one where Black Ops is playes and the PS3 is no longer part of that internal network. It must have been something with the router.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Call of Duty Black Ops, PC and PS3*

Hey mate,

Glad to see that the problem is Solved.

Please could you mark the thread as "Solved" by using the "Thread Tools" menu at the top.

Thanks,
Redeye


----------



## TrulyDivyn (Feb 3, 2011)

can someone help please...my son has been playing black ops on PS3 since it first came out, and just recently cannot log into multiple player...the system freezes up and won't proceed. I called Gamestop where we bought the original game the day it came out in November, and they said it's probably the disc, so I went and bought him another brand new one....did the same thing.....but it plays Modern Warfare on MultiPlayer just fine....any suggestions?


----------

